# Get rid of custom unlock on boot I337 ATT GS4



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Just a quick post to let people know how to get rid of the custom with a unlocked symbol on boot.

First you have to be on stock rooted with stock kernel. No custom roms.

Second download triangle away $2.50 on the playstore. This is chsinfires app.

Third install the app and follow instructions.

Done.

This is importand to do if you plan to return to unrooted stock. If you odin back to stock before you do this and you receive the ota mf3 thats unrootable at the moment you will be stuck with the custom unlock on boot.

This worked for me and is super easy.

This should work for all GS4 LTE models

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

If you can't afford the $2.50, triangle away can be found for free on XDA.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Ttue

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

